# Trailer suspension idea



## screwballl (Oct 17, 2012)

As lightweight as most of our boats/trailers are, I was wondering if anyone has modified their system to anything close to this picture (I tossed it together quickly in photoshop). 

(This would be a side shot from the drivers side. Left would be front/tongue of the trailer)






I know my 04 Durango uses this same type of rear suspension and trying to think how well it would work for a lightweight boat/trailer system. Give it a little softer and controlled movement on the road instead of bouncing around due to stiff leaf springs. and yes I know we would have to make sure the shock is a water tight seal type.


----------



## bcbouy (Oct 17, 2012)

i've seen a few like that,with coil springs.


----------



## PSG-1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks like a good idea, and it would probably work great for you freshwater guys. But around salt water, here on the coast, I see it becoming a rust bucket real quick, and more parts to rust and fail, unfortunately.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Oct 22, 2012)

You're missing a couple of parts. 

1. You show shocks in your drawing but you don't show the springs (coils in the case of your Durango). You can use coils or coilover shocks, but gas charged shocks alone won't hold up to trailering.

2. You need a third link in there to center the axle. Leaf springs can do this on their own, but coil suspensions can't. The two stabilizer bars control front to back. The third stabilizer (panhard rod) controls side to side movement. Look under your Durango and you'll see it.

There may be more to it, but this is a start.


----------



## bigwave (Oct 23, 2012)

PSG-1 said:


> Looks like a good idea, and it would probably work great for you freshwater guys. But around salt water, here on the coast, I see it becoming a rust bucket real quick, and more parts to rust and fail, unfortunately.



I agree, not real practical for saltwater application. I pretty much look at the suspension on my trailers as sacrificial. I change hubs springs and hardware on average every three years, if I am lucky. Good idea though.


----------



## Gramps50 (Oct 23, 2012)

My trailer is pretty much as you describe, with the addition of 2 coil springs. It also has the panard bar as describe above.


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Oct 23, 2012)

screwballl said:


> As lightweight as most of our boats/trailers are, I was wondering if anyone has modified their system to anything close to this picture (I tossed it together quickly in photoshop).
> 
> (This would be a side shot from the drivers side. Left would be front/tongue of the trailer)
> 
> ...



It's a start, but of course shocks are not designed to carry weight, unless they have air bags. Maybe you meant to label the shock a "strut"? Obviously you will use a cross-link as well?
I'm in the process of fabing a trailer out of a 1985 Dodge Caravan rear axle. My first task was to shorten the original overload spring assembly by more than a foot. Then I'll add a Zerk fitting to the hubs for quick-lube.
At this point I could go either way, even adapt your idea, except struts are usually pretty long.


----------



## turbotodd (Nov 6, 2012)

At one time I used a "K-car" axle (Dodge Aries K, Plymouth Reliant K) and springs. Fabbed up a couple trailing arms and a panhard bar. Pulled great. Too complicated though. I bought a brand new trailer with the new boat this past summer which uses typical leaf spring axle. If I have to replace it, I'm going with a torsion axle. Pulled a guy's boat the other day and his was a torsion. The difference was amazing.

Instead of using a separate shock absorber and coil spring, I wonder if one could use like a coil-over setup and how that'd work? I imagine it'd simplify it a little but how would it last?


----------

